# Note to self .... Feeding Mode ...



## Jibbajabba (Jan 31, 2011)

Don't leave the cage open with a defrosted guinea pig next to you that is so smelly my wife can smell it downstairs ... 

She managed to launch a distance of over 2ft and latched onto my tummy.










She then stopped eating to literally stare at me for an hour










Eventually she went back to the task at hand


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

Quite amazed how little damage she did. Assume this was through your clothes though?

New pair of clean pants, or did you hardly flinch?

Most of my rainbow boas are very placid, but stick a tub of food on the side to thaw, and suddenly they are sizing me up, and I don’t feel soo confident 😂🤣😂🤣


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Jibbajabba said:


> Don't leave the cage open with a defrosted guinea pig next to you that is so smelly my wife can smell it downstairs ...
> 
> She managed to launch a distance of over 2ft and latched onto my tummy.
> 
> ...


You were bloody lucky!


wilkinss77 said:


> Distraction is your worst enemy where bites (& escapes) are concerned. Back in the 90s, the manager of a fish/reptile shop in Shoeburyness showed me the mess the shop's 6' retic did to his hand (I forget which hand). This had since healed, but left an ugly mess of deep, pitted scars on his hand & wrist from the bite & the resulting stitches he had to have. The damage to his tendons left him with curled-in fingers like a claw when his hand was at rest. This was the result of distraction- he'd been offering the retic a chicken drumstick from tongs whilst alone in the shop, when the phone rang. The moment of distraction as he looked round at the phone was all it took for the snake to lunge past the tongs & nail his hand! By the time he'd reached the bottle of surgical spirit to get the retic off him, the damage had been done, & he had to call for an ambulance & then call the shop owner to mind the shop until he got back from the hospital.


----------



## Jibbajabba (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh yea I was lucky for sure. And yes was through clothes and of course a lot was saved by my reaction. I had flashbacks from my Gaboon from back in the day who was lightning fast.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Ouch !!!!


----------

